# حمار للبيع (أعزكم الله ) 0545773844



## أبو قحط (24 نوفمبر 2012)

حمار للبيع ( أعزكم الله ) صغير بالسن عمره سنة تقريباً 
من سلالة نادرة ..جده الخامس عشر كان في خدمة الخديوي اسماعيل في مصر ايام الدولة العثمانية .

ولقد شريته من مصر وجبته للسعودية.

الجاد في الشراء
أبو قحط 0545773844 
الرياض


----------



## همام (31 مايو 2013)

*رد: حمار للبيع (أعزكم الله ) 0545773844*

يخيو هاذا رقمي عدل العانك 
كل يوم 1000000000000000 واحد يدق علي


----------

